# Tivo Emailing out it's IP address?



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Just wondered if anyone had created a little script program that may do this or whether it's just me that thinks this may be useful.

Basically, TIVO has Tivoweb installed on it, but i don't have a static IP address with my ISP...

has anyone (or could anyone 'easily') create a program that basically can see what it's internet IP address is (this could be the main problem i suspect), and then saves a little text file on Tivo with this information in it... it then checks it every xx (user specified) hours and emails a (user specified) email address if the IP address has changed (at which point it updates it's 'flag file'), or maybe even an override so it emails the ip address regardless...

just wondering  what do people think?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

The solution is to enable the option you should have on your router to make use of the free www.dyndns.org service

Using this you can keep track of your router and Tivo via a static http://username.dyndns.org/tivo address and the router notifies dyndns whenever your IP address changes.

My Netgear DG834G router has a menu option entitled Dynamic DNS where you set this up. Its a free service.

Or alternatively you could change to an ADSL ISP that gives you a static IP address without making any additional charge.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

ah - cheers Pete - i'm already using OpenDNS but not registered - didn't realise it could track so i'll take a look 

thanks very much!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

a_tivo_noob said:


> ah - cheers Pete - i'm already using OpenDNS but not registered - didn't realise it could track so i'll take a look


See www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/

Unless your router is very old (like over 5 years old) I would be surprised if it does not have support for Dynamic IP addresses by notifying DynDNS whenever the IP address changes.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Unless your router is very old (like over 5 years old) I would be surprised if it does not have support for Dynamic IP addresses by notifying DynDNS whenever the IP address changes.


Prepare to be surprised!

This very useful option is far from onmipresent.

My router, the free BT-branded 2wire thing many ISPs give away doesn't.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> This very useful option is far from onmipresent.
> 
> My router, the free BT-branded 2wire thing many ISPs give away doesn't.


I was talking about serious mainstream makes of router from companies like Netgear, Linksys, DLink, Thomson and Belkin rather than pieces of low grade far east rubbish that by a random process of chance BT has chosen to stick their logo on this month.

If one has one of those routers the best thing is to get another one with support for dyndns or to change to a supplier like www.adsl24.co.uk, www.idnet.co.uk or www.newnet.co.uk, all of whom provide a static IP free of charge on all their broadband packages.

By a curious process of irony my router (Netgear DG834G) has DynDns support but I have never had to use it in anger as all of my broadband suppliers in the three and half years since broadband came to this village have provided me with a static IP address. I use DynDns purely to give me a domain name alternative for my Static IP so I don't have to remember it when I want to log in to my Tivo remotely.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

woops - had misread and thought you said 'opendns' - went to my router 'dynamic' bit and realised i only had the option for dyndns so was wondering how to change it... glad i re-read it otherwise i probably would've been banging my head against the wall for a few hours...

i too have the Netgear one so will get that set-up - part of my problem (as you say) has been remembering the IP, nevermind it changing on me!

think i'm 90&#37; 'static' but sods law is it changes when i need access!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

a_tivo_noob said:


> think i'm 90% 'static' but sods law is it changes when i need access!


Beware of setting up a dynamic IP address thing with DynDNS if your IP address is static as they deactivate it if they keep getting renotified of the same IP address forever. Fortunately they also have a static IP address option with a domain name you can remember where they don't expect the IP address to be remotely changed by your router. You can however change the IP address on their website for the same registered domain name if you change broadband ISP.

Your ISP should be able to tell you (on the FAQs on their website probably or on the phone) whether the IP address on your package with them is static or not.

Who is your ISP? If its someone like Talktalk or Tiscali then its bound to be a dynamic and not a static IP address.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

hiya - it's sky... it's definitely dynamic...

have set it all up now and seems ok so will give it a run 

woohoo, can access Tivo from work now~!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I was talking about serious mainstream makes of router from companies like Netgear, Linksys, DLink, Thomson and Belkin rather than pieces of low grade far east rubbish that by a random process of chance BT has chosen to stick their logo on this month.


BT have been supplying, for some time now, routers made by Thomson. (BT HomeHub etc.)

They support DynDNS etc.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ashley said:


> BT have been supplying, for some time now, routers made by Thomson. (BT HomeHub etc.)
> 
> They support DynDNS etc.


My mother's broadband is with Be Unlimited (aka O2) who also use Thomson for their Be Box. I actually hate the interface compared to my Netgear. Its very pretty but totally non intuitive and also has various bugs with important settings (like port forwarding) getting wiped out by a power cycle.

However BT used to supply the Voyager range of routers prior to HomeHub and I don't think those come from Thomson. The BT brand is like Philips - just a marketing exercise. Some products are good and some are rubbish but they are not consistent or rigorous about quality in the way that say Panasonic or Sony are with the quality of their televisions.

Obviously the hardware of all routers can in principal support DynDns and other similar services as long as the firmware has been updated to provide the facility. Ultimately Its just about the router contacting the DynDns server whenever the IP address of the connection changes to update the information.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

a_tivo_noob said:


> hiya - it's sky... it's definitely dynamic...


Sky is a lot better than rubbish providers like TalkTalk or Tiscali but they still seem to assume their members aren't the kind of people to be contacting servers back at home on a regular basis and so try to save the few extra pennies that a non static IP address saves. I don't think they offer a static IP address on even their most expensive broadband service.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Would there be enough IPs to go around if everybody had static ones?

I thought this was why we need IPV6


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> I use DynDns purely to give me a domain name alternative for my Static IP so I don't have to remember it when I want to log in to my Tivo remotely.


Comes as standard with some ISPs Pete! For Plusnet, username.plus.com resolves to your static IP.


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

another method to use is a direct connection to your PC itself.
GoTomypc.com and others out there have a great tool for free.

You install a small app on yout machine, then you can securely access the entire machine from any PC...

I use this to get onto my home machine while away, and set recordings from tivoweb.. as well as do anything else I want to on the PC 

Regards
Martin


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

sorry to bother you again Pete (or anyone else) - can i just confirm what your settings look like on your router in the dynamic dns bit?... tried accessing earlier and it didn't seem to work so think my IP has changed and for some reason it hasn't updated... :s


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

a_tivo_noob said:


> sorry to bother you again Pete (or anyone else) - can i just confirm what your settings look like on your router in the dynamic dns bit?... tried accessing earlier and it didn't seem to work so think my IP has changed and for some reason it hasn't updated... :s


Sorry I'm not back at home till Monday now so I can't tell you unfortunately. Thomson router here where I am at the moment with a quite different interface.

Are you entering the port number as well if its not 80?

For instance:- http://mydyndnsdomain.dyndns.org:/443 if your Tivo port number is 443 for instance.

To be honest my experience of Tivoweb is that the Tivoweb server eventually gets bored of waiting for instructions to access it from the outside world if left running for long enough and only does so again if the Tivo is rebooted or it is stopped and restarted. This is why I now have my Tivo on a timer rebooting once a day at 5am (when I am never recording anything). This means if the Tivoweb server does get bored and stop responding to commands at least I can still usually log in remotely the next day.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> To be honest my experience of Tivoweb is that the Tivoweb server eventually gets bored of waiting for instructions to access it from the outside world if left running for long enough and only does so again if the Tivo is rebooted or it is stopped and restarted. This is why I now have my Tivo on a timer rebooting once a day at 5am (when I am never recording anything). This means if the Tivoweb server does get bored and stop responding to commands at least I can still usually log in remotely the next day.


Certainly not my experience. I've had TiVos unaccessed for months, and never had to reboot to get TW to respond.

Anyone else seen what Pete describes?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Certainly not my experience. I've had TiVos unaccessed for months, and never had to reboot to get TW to respond.
> 
> Anyone else seen what Pete describes?


But your Tivoweb installs didn't ever have to deal with over 600 recordings did they?

I believe it is the amount of recording entries to be handled that starts to make Tivoweb 1.9.4 rather temperamental in behaviour.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

If no one is connected to TiVoWeb it is doing nothing at all; it's just sitting in a wait loop for a port to open. Hard to see how the num,ber of recordings would effect that.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Hard to see how the num,ber of recordings would *effect* that.


Surely you meant to say affect and not effect?


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

hiya Pete - thanks for that... 

it had got a port number but all that was in the URL...

on further analysis it may be the router as i have access to it fine now (whilst on the LAN), but dont know if my router is bouncing back requests from the WAN... will try again tomorrow if i remember to leave my router turned on


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

a_tivo_noob said:


> on further analysis it may be the router as i have access to it fine now (whilst on the LAN), but dont know if my router is bouncing back requests from the WAN... will try again tomorrow if i remember to leave my router turned on


You also need to set up port forwarding to your Tivo's internal IP address for the port number concerned on your router.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

already done that 

if i'm in my WAN, i goto
http://[i]myaddress[/i].is-a-geek.com:2001

and it works a treat... however outside of anything connected directly to my router it doesn't work 

(thanks for having the patience with me here by the way!)


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

a_tivo_noob said:


> already done that
> 
> if i'm in my WAN, i goto
> http://[i]myaddress[/i].is-a-geek.com:2001
> ...


Do you mean the Internet when you refer to "my WAN"?

Are you having trouble connecting to your TiVo using your external address from *inside* your LAN or from a PC outside of your LAN (ie. from the WAN)? If the former, which sounds likely as you say the WAN connectivity is fine, check to see if your router has "Loopback"/"Internet NAT Redirection" disabled, and try enabling it (or vice versa depending on how the feature is implemented/described - ultimately you *want* Loopback/INR working so that internal connections to your external address are routed back inside your LAN).


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Milhouse said:


> Are you having trouble connecting to your TiVo using your external address from *inside* your LAN or from a PC outside of your LAN (ie. from the WAN)? If the former, which sounds likely as you say the WAN connectivity is fine, check to see if your router has "Loopback"/"Internet NAT Redirection" disabled, and try enabling it (or vice versa depending on how the feature is implemented/described - ultimately you *want* Loopback/INR working so that internal connections to your external address are routed back inside your LAN).


And your router may not have this feature so you may need to use the internal LAN IP address at home and the dyndns address (that references the actual IP address) when you are at work.

The key test is can you access Tivoweb from work etc using the dyndns address or the actual IP address and port number? From memory I use the actual internal LAN IP address at home and the dydns method only when away from home. I think I had to use a dial up connection from home to check that connectivity through my router with the actual IP address existed.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

a_tivo_noob said:


> already done that
> 
> if i'm in my WAN, i goto
> http://[i]myaddress[/i].is-a-geek.com:2001
> ...


 argh sorry - chaps simple typo... dunno why i said _*WAN*_... i meant _*LAN*_

ie. home PC that uses the same router (and IP ranges) as the TIVO can connect to it with no problems using the DYNDNS address (http://[i]myaddress[/i].is-a-geek.com:2001), however as soon as i try to connect to TIVO from a PC that isn't on my home network (ie. one from work), it doesn't work...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds like port forwarding is not set correctly or the dyndns setup is not correct.

Can you connect externally using the IP address of your home network rather then the dyndns domain name?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

a_tivo_noob said:


> argh sorry - chaps simple typo... dunno why i said _*WAN*_... i meant _*LAN*_
> 
> ie. home PC that uses the same router (and IP ranges) as the TIVO can connect to it with no problems using the DYNDNS address (http://[i]myaddress[/i].is-a-geek.com:2001), however as soon as i try to connect to TIVO from a PC that isn't on my home network (ie. one from work), it doesn't work...


The key part of that sentance may be "ie. one from work". It could well be that your work's firewall is blocking things on ports 2001.

Try reconfiguring TivoWeb so that it uses port 443 instead (and set it up in your router accordingly). Port 443 is normally reserved for secure http, so port scanners usually ignore it, making it a safer choice than leaving it on port 80.

Alternatively, if you want someone else to test it, let me know your DynDns address (through PM if you want), and I will let you know if I get as far as the TivoWeb sign on screen (assuming you have it password protected!)


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

will have a go at changing port and using direct IP address - i have the ability to connect to internet via. home laptop using my mobile phone so will give both your suggestions a whirl


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

@a_tivo_noob

There is a way to get Tivo to update dyndns.com itself - a chap called Ciper wrote a script and helped me above and beyond the call of duty to get it running with cron. It requires a little fiddling to get all the dependent programs installed but hopefully I found them all. The thread is in the other place (google tivo database deals)
then use /forum/showthread.php?t=51840

If your router supports the service then it's probably more hassle to use Tivo - afteral you need the router to be running to access the Tivo 

If you use port forwarding you may find that you can't access Tivo using the domain address from inside your network and have to use the IP address, but you can access from outside using the domain name which is the important bit.
I checked mine using the browser on my mobile phone which was the primary reason I wanted it anyway.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

right, via a laptop (with wifi disabled) hooked up to my mobile (so a seperate 'network / connection'), I still cant get to Tivo (or my router) via IP address or URL when outside of the LAN

----
To summarise:
*whilst 'inside' LAN*
i can get to TivoWeb and my router from inside the LAN however using ADSL IP address or the DYNDNS URL I created

*'external' to LAN*
i can get to neither 'page cannot be displayed'
----

must be some setting on the router right? :s


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

thanks for your post by the way *AMc* - sounds scary though!


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

ok - now i have setup tivoweb so it uses port 433

i have now added a rule to my router firewall that says requests to port 433 get redirected to: 192.168.100.13 (my Tivo IP address... there is no room to specify a port on this bit - does that matter?)

it still isn't working

however on the plusside, i realised i had to enable remote management to access the router web-interface via the ADSL IP (followed by port 8080) so at least i can access my router... it just doesn't "appear" to be forwarding me on to Tivo when i go to the 'ADSLRouterIPAddress:433' (which is what it should do ---- right?)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

a_tivo_noob said:


> ok - now i have setup tivoweb so it uses port 433
> 
> i have now added a rule to my router firewall that says requests to port 433 get redirected to: 192.168.100.13 (my Tivo IP address... there is no room to specify a port on this bit - does that matter?)
> 
> it still isn't working


That ought to have done the trick. Can't think why it hasn't. What are the settings in your tivoweb.cfg file. Have you changed the port number in that to port 433? You haven't also set up a prefix in that file too have you. Having a port number other than 80 and a prefix at the same time doesn't seem to work too well judging from most previous experiences. http://mydnsdomainname.dyndns.org:443/myprefix shoud in theory work but in practice only seems to work when the port number is also 80 so you don't have to then specify it in the URL.



> however on the plusside, i realised i had to enable remote management to access the router web-interface via the ADSL IP (followed by port 8080) so at least i can access my router... it just doesn't "appear" to be forwarding me on to Tivo when i go to the 'ADSLRouterIPAddress:433' (which is what it should do ---- right?)


You shouldn't need to enable remote access managment of the router in order to port forward requests to port 433 on it to your Tivo. Enabling remote management of the router itself from the web is potentially a security risk more likely to lead to problems than simply enabling port forwarding on port 433 to the Tivo internal IP address.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> That ought to have done the trick. Can't think why it hasn't. What are the settings in your tivoweb.cfg file. Have you changed the port number in that to port 433?


 indeed i have, and i have rebooted Tivo to double-check the changes have taken effect. if i go to 192.168.100.13:433, i get the tivoweb login box (192.168.100.13 being the LAN Tivo IP)

(incidently there is no prefix...)

if i go to http://90.100.100.100:433 i *do* get a tivoweb login box but only if i go to the URL from within my LAN. Router logs state:

*from LAN*


> Tue, 2008-06-24 22:55:32 - TCP Packet - Source:192.168.100.2,2991 Destination:90.100.100.100,443 - [HTTPS rule match]


if i try the above address from a pc from *outside of the LAN* i get a 'page cannot be displayed' and the following log:


> Tue, 2008-06-24 22:57:02 - TCP Packet - Source:193.35.132.237,23788 Destination:90.100.100.100,443 - [HTTPS rule match]


so seems to be identifying a 'rule match' but doesn't seem to be redirecting it as i get 'page cannot be displayed'



Pete77 said:


> You shouldn't need to enable remote access managment of the router in order to port forward requests to port 433 on it to your Tivo. Enabling remote management of the router itself from the web is potentially a security risk more likely to lead to problems than simply enabling port forwarding on port 433 to the Tivo internal IP address.


 yeah, no worries - it had just been bugging me that something on the router was stopping all connections coming in so was glad to see that wasn't the case  will disable it whilst i remember!


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

it appears from scouting about the netgear appears to have some sort of random port forwarding problem 

stupid thing... found a few posts similar to that below
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/695038.html


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

a_tivo_noob said:


> it appears from scouting about the netgear appears to have some sort of random port forwarding problem
> 
> stupid thing... found a few posts similar to that below
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/695038.html


Never had that problem with my three and a half year old Netgear DG834G v2 router. Also not seen it mentioned in the list of known problems on their website.

Are you running the latest firmware version on your router. This is available at www.netgear.co.uk under support and downloads


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

On the Tivo, can you confirm the gateway is configured correctly? I cannot see it in your descrtiption but I guess the address of the router is 192.168.100.1, so this is what you should put in the gateway address on the Tivo.

When you are inside the network I am guessing the router knows there is no point to go to out to the internet to get to 90.100.100.100, so it directs you straight to the Tivo. Tivo can see you have a 192.168.100.x address, and it just returns the correct login screen.

But when you are outside the network I am guessing the router sees the incoming request and directs you straight to the Tivo (correctly). Tivo can see you have an external address, and so needs to go through the gateway to send the information back to you. But if the gateway address is wrong it will not be able to reach you.

It ties together all the error mesages i.e. the router sees a valid rule and forwards your on, but your external PC is not getting any response from the Tivo.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

you could have something there Cainam... went into nic_config_tivo and it appears my gateway is set to 192.168.1.1 instead of 192.168.100.1...

so i changed it, saved the changes and then quickly went into nic_config_tivo again and it had reverted back again... so changed it again, checked and it had changed back... have just changed it one more time, saved the changes and rebooting to see if that's what's required for the changes to be seen...

*fingers crossed*


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

rebooted and it hasn't saved it 

i have another problem - i neglected to mention in the previous post - everytime i enter my ip address in nic_config_tivo (even if i do it as 192.168.100.013) i press enter and it seems to skip past the subnet (leaves the line blank and moves onto ipgateway) - this didn't seem to matter as afterwards it was stating it was still 255.255.255.0 but seems 'wrong'...


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

I am assuming that you have the Tivo configured to get its daily listings through the phone line? If you do that the nic_tivo_config automatically wipes out the gateway address, which is what you are seeing.

THere is a fix to that, involvining editing one of the network config files.

But to prove that this is indeed the issue, why not go into nic_config_tivo, put in your gateway address, and tell it to get the listings over the network?

If you check the settings afterwards it should have kept the new setting, so you can run your check again.

If this works you can then either
a) keep on getting listings over the internet rather than dialup (saving Tivo a few pennies, which may keep the service going longer!)
b) revert back to dial up, and edit the network config file manually to put in your gateway address


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

a_tivo_noob said:


> i have another problem - i neglected to mention in the previous post - everytime i enter my ip address in nic_config_tivo (even if i do it as 192.168.100.013) i press enter and it seems to skip past the subnet (leaves the line blank and moves onto ipgateway) - this didn't seem to matter as afterwards it was stating it was still 255.255.255.0 but seems 'wrong'...


I have seen this before, but cannot remember the solution. I think it was not to press enter i.e. if the last bit of the ip address is 013, then when you enter 013 in the box it will automatically move down to the subnet line. Pressing enter then moves you PAST this line, and onto the next bit. If you did not press enter you should be able to start entering 255.255.255.0 immediately.

I might has mis-remembered that though!


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

For reference, if this works and you want to add your gateway address to the tivo config files, so that it works even if you connect via dialup, I found this thread back from 2006 that says what you need to do...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4396687#post4396687


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Cainam said:


> I am assuming that you have the Tivo configured to get its daily listings through the phone line? If you do that the nic_tivo_config automatically wipes out the gateway address, which is what you are seeing.
> 
> THere is a fix to that, involvining editing one of the network config files.
> 
> ...


 thank you so much!!!! that worked a treat! - i set it to network was then able to save the proper gateway! 

i will leave it on network and check it works (last time i tried it didn't however this could have been due to me not noticing the 'gateway' had reset itself!)  fingers crossed!


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Cainam said:


> I have seen this before, but cannot remember the solution. I think it was not to press enter i.e. if the last bit of the ip address is 013, then when you enter 013 in the box it will automatically move down to the subnet line. Pressing enter then moves you PAST this line, and onto the next bit. If you did not press enter you should be able to start entering 255.255.255.0 immediately.
> 
> I might has mis-remembered that though!


yeah, i was putting it as 013 in the hope it would 'move' to the next line but it never did  not to worry as it seemed to want to stick with 255.255.255.0 anyways fortunately 

thanks for the thread as well! think i will change it manually just in case i ever need to change back, but will give the 'network' setting a good run!

just tried to get to tivo via. another pc (well, my mobile phone) via. my dyndns name and it worked!!!

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!

thanks again to everyone in this thread for their help!


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

a_tivo_noob said:


> it seems to skip past the subnet (leaves the line blank and moves onto ipgateway


What telnet client are you using? I think there's a known issue with some where their default settings send a carriage-return AND a line-feed every time you press the return key, essentially meaning that the telnet client acts as though you've pressed it twice.

This was certainly a problem with Putty's default settings, however I can't remember which I changed to solve it. It may have been the "Implicit CR in every LF" setting on the "Terminal" settings screen.

HTH,

Ian


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

a_tivo_noob said:


> thanks again to everyone in this thread for their help!


Not a problem, that is what the Tivo community is for


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

verses said:


> What telnet client are you using? I think there's a known issue with some where their default settings send a carriage-return AND a line-feed every time you press the return key, essentially meaning that the telnet client acts as though you've pressed it twice.
> 
> This was certainly a problem with Putty's default settings, however I can't remember which I changed to solve it. It may have been the "Implicit CR in every LF" setting on the "Terminal" settings screen.
> 
> ...


 cheers Ian... i'm using the built-in Windows XP telnet client and can't see the setting anywhere :s

not to worry as it isn't a major beef for me now 

(and i've just forced a listings update and it appears to be working so all good so far!! )


----------

